# It has been a while



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I "lived" on HF for a while, and then life happened. I had surgery at one point and then it all came down from there. Stuff at home. Stuff with life. Just a bunch of crap really.

Thankfully, during that time, Halloween was mostly on the weekdays. This year, Halloween is on a Friday. I must get it together. I am hoping to be as productive as possible and overcome any obstacles that come my way between now and "show time". I am not sure exactly how much or how little I will do. I will do what I can. The gears have been turning for some time now and I need to make SOMETHING happen. We'll see how it goes. 

I have met friends here that have stuck by me in my absence from the forum. I am lucky to have them. One friend in particular and I have agreed that we need to be on more often this year. Today will kick that off. I am not sure how often, but def more than last year and the year before. 

There is so much that I want to do. I am hoping to accomplish at least one or two of those things.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad you decided to come back.  I can relate to life happening. Actually this forum is what keeps me going.


----------

